# Green Berets awarded Silver Stars for valor in Iraq



## Ravage (Jul 3, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (July 3, 2007) — A pair of Special Forces Soldiers received the Silver Star during an award ceremony here, July 2.

Captain. Kenneth M. Dwyer and Staff Sgt. Rodney Scalise were recognized with the military’s third highest valor award for their gallantry under enemy fire during a battle on Aug. 19, 2006, in Afghanistan.

“When we hear the words, ‘gallantry and valor,’ we see it in everything that they did that day.  This does not happen frequently,” said Lt. Gen. Robert W. Wagner, Commanding General of the US Army Special Operations Command.  “The Silver Star is extremely rare.  I only wish that some of these children were older and could better understand what heroes their fathers are.”

MORE...


----------



## tova (Jul 3, 2007)

Excellent :)


----------

